# How long will brisket keep OUTSIDE of cryo pack



## Backwaterdogs (Nov 18, 2020)

Ok,
I screwed  up.  I bought a full packer on sale, but was commenting on the amount of trimming I'd have to do this brisket.  The gal behind the counter said they'd trim is and reweigh.  I figured at least 4 # coming off this thing so said.

Well they trimmed it and didn't reweigh, so I kinda got the shaft.

Now, i Have trimmed packer brisket that I had to wrap in saran and don't plan smoking for 7 days!

Will this be ok?
Should I freeze it?
Should I cook it and buy another brisket?

Am hoping this will be ok in fridge for 7 days.  thanks for any help you all can provide


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 18, 2020)

Typically, meat that has been handled by store cutters will keep 3-5 days tops. If you take the time to give it a rub down with Vinegar, any, rinse with water, pat dry with paper towels, then coat with Salt and Pepper, before wrapping in film and storing in the back of the bottom shelf of your refer...You should get 7 days and it will be seasoned and smoker ready. Adding the Salt, a Bacteria Inhibitor, also Dry Brines the Beef. This adds Flavor, Tenderizes the beef and causes it to retain moisture...
 Otherwise freeze it until 2 days out...JJ


----------



## 3-2-1 (Nov 18, 2020)

I would vacuum seal the meat until next week and keep it in the fridge, no seasoning. By keeping air off the meat you slow the breakdown from bacteria. You do have to be careful even with repacked vacuum sealed meat by unbagging and cooking within 10 days after seal. There is 2 kinds of bacteria, one that causes the meat to turn all sorts of interesting colors and give off odors but this bacteria is Not bad, this is spoilage bacteria that many throw out perfectly fine meat lol, age a nice steak in your fridge on a rack for a 5 to 7 days, it might not look great until you cook it and taste it lol. The BAD bacteria is not visible to the naked eye or nose with any odor and can make you sick as a dog and piss of all your friends and family, this is pathogenic bacteria.


----------



## Chasdev (Nov 19, 2020)

I vote dry brined with a good coating of kosher salt wrapped in cling wrap, it will be fine and as stated above in fact will be better because you brined it.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 19, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> coat with Salt





chef jimmyj said:


> . Adding the Salt, a Bacteria Inhibitor, also Dry Brines the Beef. This adds Flavor,


This is the way to go .


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Nov 19, 2020)

Agree with almost everyone here.  A dry brine with Kosher Salt is a great growth inhibitor and should be the go to.    I disagree with freezing and defrosting for 2 days... that changes the meat texture too much for my taste and is also a great way to lose moisture in the meat.  I'd only freeze if it was going to be longer than a week in the freezer.
Other options:
- I've taken a piece of meat, vac sealed it only, and cooked it a week later.  But I minimized the amount of air.  That's an option.
- I've let non-salted meat sit for up to 7 days in wrap without issue, but my gut is a bit stronger than most.  Used to eat raw ground beef and mayo sandwiches growing up (thanks grandma).


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 19, 2020)

I would not be concerned at all with Pathogens and meat kept in the refer. Most don't multiply well, if at all, at low temps. It's Spoilage Bacteria that can ruin your plans after more than a few days in the refer.
Processor Vac-pack holds meat several weeks. But, once the Grocery Cutters get their Under Trained, Food Safety Bio-Hazard, Hands, Knives and Work Surfaces, in contact with the meat...The Clock is Ticking!...JJ


----------



## Backwaterdogs (Nov 20, 2020)

Thanks everyone for the all the help, I really appreciate it!


----------

